# What is a fair stud fee?



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

Howdy all. I received a request to stud out my dappled buck son of Sr Spots a Lot. He has awesome genetics. I will require the does to have a health check by a vet, and I will board the does at my farm. What is a reasonable stud fee for me to charge? Can I charge stud fee and boarding fee? Any help with going rates would be appreciated. Thanks. Daniek


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I have paid 50.00 to 75. Per doe. I've also leased bucks for 100. For a few weeks.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I paid $50 per doe this year for 3 of my girls. You can charge boarding and I would say a far price would maybe be like $1 or $1.50.. The price I guess really depends though on how much you feel is fair for having the doe there and having to do a little more work.


----------



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

I have decided $4 day boarding fee, $2 if boarder provides own food. 28 day min, and $150 stud fee per doe. My buck is a $3500 buck. Several boer breeders have told me that this is reasonable if not cheap. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I paid $250 for a regiatered buck on the verge of ennoblement... he's an ennobled now. So I would say your price is fair.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would charge more like $250 or more for a buck of that value and quality.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I've paid 250. Per doe and a1$ a day feed and board 
And they stay there 30-45 days and I can't pick up till the owner of buck ultra sounds to be sure she took.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. If your buck is really that special I would charge more than 50


----------

